# Southwest Joins Rivals in Cutting Flights



## MrFSS (Aug 28, 2008)

Southwest Airlines today joined other big carriers in announcing flight reductions as continued high fuel prices take their toll on air travel.

Dallas-based Southwest early next year will cut almost 200 flights, more than 5 percent of its 3,400 daily flights, including six from Houston. Unlike some of its competitors, however, Southwest is not cutting service to any existing destinations altogether.

The Houston flights being cut includes one each to Austin, Chicago, Dallas, New Orleans, Orlando and Phoenix. Southwest will continue to operate multiple flights to those cities from Houston's Hobby Airport.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------

